# Just became a member at Bearwood Lakes!



## Plantie (Jul 31, 2008)

Well I am a very happy boy! 

Last night I completed my sign up to Bearwood Lakes and I must say that I am extremely impressed already.

The whole experience has been fantastic.

They have been accommodating and the service/communcation has been first class.

Whilst there I signed the forms and paid my joining fee & levy, within 15 minutes (after I finished my complimentary pint on the balcony) I had my photo taken for the membership card and received my welcome pack!!

The welcome pack consisted of a few goodies too.... as well as an intro letter there was a welcome (free) session with the pro where they look at my swing and make initial tips etc and then a chat back in the clubhouse to discuss the competitions and team games I want to play throughout the year! There is also a free 4 hour session at the Nirvana Health Spa (very plush indeed for those that don't know it!)which I will probably pass on to the missus to enjoy!

In then next couple of weeks or so I will be getting an engraved members bag tag and also embroidered Mizuno hat,shoebag and towel!
General stuff like car park sticker, diary and members log website login too!

In terms of playing I am meeting the MD of the club on Saturday morning for a coffee and then he will introduce me to some members ready for a game shortly afterwards!

The course itself is listed at no.31 in England and for a course that was only established in 1996, that is unheard of! 

It has a real sense of grandeur about it and with the lakes and vast woodland around you may find yourself thinking you were in the middle of nowhere! It is perfectly silent and private with only the geese, deer, birds and rabbits to keep you company! (oh and the occasional snake!)

The greens are at 13 on the stimp(sp?) meter at the moment which compares to Augusta speeds! The greens & tees are all hand cut and he fairways are beautiful and in excellent condition. (similar to some courses greens!!)

For practice you have a well equipped range where all the balls are free, of a high quality, clean and in pyramid trays awaiting your arrival.

The putting and the chipping greens are also at the same standard of the course greens which is a big bonus!!

I will say though this is one of the hardest courses I have ever seen and I am hoping my first round doesn't leave a frustrating taste in my mouth!!!

The handicap will go up without doubt but it will travel well and hopefully I will get to play in a few club team matches which include the likes of Wentworth, Sunningdale, The Berkshire etc...

Having been up there twice I can also comment on how friendly all the members are, whether you're in a buggy touring the course, wandering in the pro shop or having a nice drink on the balcony!

Cant wait to get out there and enjoy the who club!   

P.


----------



## SammmeBee (Jul 31, 2008)

How much?

I saw a Debenture for sale in the local rag a few weeks ago - what do they go for these days?


----------



## Sneds (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow, this sounds fantastic. I would be happy if I got half the amount of treatment you've received when I join a club!!

I hope you enjoy yourself and shoot low!


----------



## Plantie (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi Sammmebee,

Well from the club they are Â£5500 but you can get them cheaper from people who are leaving the club for various reasons... only problem with that is that you have to then pay the joining fee of Â£1175. So you need to get it at a rate that doesn't cost you more that the club option.

I have two years to buy a debenture and will buy of a leaving member when available...


Thanks Sneds 

P.


----------



## SammmeBee (Jul 31, 2008)

So you've paid for 2 years then you have to buy a Debenture and then pay the joining fee or they'll kick you out?


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 31, 2008)

I have never played there, but it is supposed to be fantastic. Lucky you.

You won't be short of forummers to play with if you get lonely.


----------



## Plantie (Jul 31, 2008)

Not quite..

I have paid my joining fee and subs and then next year i will pay my subs too. 

Then I have to buy a debenture within a two years of today.

If I haven't I would then need to purchase on there dd scheme (Â£5500)

P.


----------



## SammmeBee (Jul 31, 2008)

So you have to fork out again in 2 years time?

How much did you pay now?


----------



## Ken_A (Jul 31, 2008)

Sounds like I wuld hate it - honestly. 

enjoy - you lucky dog.


----------



## OldWindy (Jul 31, 2008)

Looks a nice track with great service!
Did you check out The Berkshire?


----------



## theeaglehunter (Jul 31, 2008)

Free Range balls- you lucky bleeder! The whole place really does sound fantastic- I've never herd of it- are you sure it's not a fantasy  .


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 31, 2008)

I played there in a charity day a few years back. It was immaculate and I felt like a pro with all these balls in a pyramid on the range. 13 on he stimp is a bit scary for my dodgy nerves. Struggled at Ascot when they were 9!

Enjoy it there as I think you've joined one of the best clubs around (including Wentwroth, Mill Ride et al). The people I've dealt with organising the charity day were 1st class and couldn't do enough and the members when I went up to check a few bits out and pay the money were great (I was even offered a round but sadly hadn't had the foresight to pack my clubs)


----------



## vig (Jul 31, 2008)

I thought I had just stumbled on a Carlsberg advert.

Do they clean your balls for you as well?


----------



## TonyN (Jul 31, 2008)

I thought I had just stumbled on a Carlsberg advert.

Do they clean your balls for you as well?
		
Click to expand...

Hey this forum does have juniors on it, lets keep it clean now!


----------



## Plantie (Aug 1, 2008)

well just a discounted joining fee and levy for now with DD subs!

as for the following comments thanks guys, I am feeling great about it!

Just got back from my first round and it was as I thought superb...! I had a disastrous front nine just finding my feet but was +7 on the back with a couple of doubles so room for improvement!!

Eaglehunter - it really is a special place...

Thursday night and the whole clubhouse is buzzing socially   Nice people throughout... fancy a chat??? no problem!

I had 7 members welcome me to the course today and a few guests that said fairplay, you're a lucky man..

Oldwindy, I didn't look into the Berkshire as Bearwood is 8 mins from my door...

The place is a really special place, different to all of the top Berkshire clubs I have been too.

Time to settle in more, get to grips with the stupidly fast greens and enjoy my golf!!!

        

P.


----------



## thecraw (Aug 1, 2008)

You cant hide money!!!!


Enjoy sir sounds like heaven!


----------



## Klincoln (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi,
 I would love to play at bearwood lakes, could we organise a game with me being your guest , it's a course that looks stunning , 
thank you in advance and kindest regards 
kell Lincoln ( 8 h/cap golfer) with impeccable manors and punctuality !
Mod Edit
thanks again


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 7, 2015)

Klincoln said:



			Hi,
 I would love to play at bearwood lakes, could we organise a game with me being your guest , it's a course that looks stunning , 
thank you in advance and kindest regards 
kell Lincoln ( 8 h/cap golfer) with impeccable manors and punctuality !
Mod Edit 
thanks again
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

Ten out of ten for effort for your first post


----------



## la_lucha (Apr 7, 2015)

Klincoln said:



			Hi,
 I would love to play at bearwood lakes, could we organise a game with me being your guest , it's a course that looks stunning , 
thank you in advance and kindest regards 
kell Lincoln ( 8 h/cap golfer) with impeccable manors and punctuality !
Mod Edit 
thanks again
		
Click to expand...

Just so you know this thread is from 2008, that's 7 years ago. I would not recommend putting your number on a public forum either.


----------



## Break90 (Apr 7, 2015)

:rofl:


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 7, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			:rofl:

Ten out of ten for effort for your first post
		
Click to expand...


The lad will go far!!!


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 7, 2015)

Haha. What an amazing first post.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 7, 2015)

Klincoln said:



			Hi,
 I would love to play at bearwood lakes, could we organise a game with me being your guest , it's a course that looks stunning , 
thank you in advance and kindest regards 
kell Lincoln ( 8 h/cap golfer) with impeccable manors and punctuality !
Mod Edit
thanks again
		
Click to expand...

Your not a country member at Augusta National by any chance are you Ken?
I'm punctual too!
:thup::thup::thup:


----------



## JustOne (Apr 7, 2015)

Well done Plantie, a couple of forumers are already members there and several of us often travel there to play.
 Nice course, friendly place.


----------



## Bratty (Apr 7, 2015)

Nice to see James reading all the thread and not just first post!

2008, mate!


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 7, 2015)

JustOne said:



			Well done Plantie, a couple of forumers are already members there and several of us often travel there to play.
 Nice course, friendly place.
		
Click to expand...

Don't think Plantie is going to appreciate the comment JO. His last activity on here was 15 October 2008!


----------



## JustOne (Apr 7, 2015)

I just noticed that after I posted..... was in the process of deleting my reply but can't now you two have posted.

Ho hum.... 

Where'd he get to anyway? don't remember getting an invite from him...


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 7, 2015)

JustOne said:



			Where'd he get to anyway? don't remember getting an invite from him... 

Click to expand...

I think his Mum warned him off you


----------



## JustOne (Apr 7, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I think his Mum warned him off you


Click to expand...

Shame - she was hot!!


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 7, 2015)

I was really enjoying reading this post till I realized (late on) that it was 2008...

I love Bearwood!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 7, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			I was really enjoying reading this post till I realized (late on) that it was 2008...

I love Bearwood!
		
Click to expand...

I play it quite regularly!


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 7, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I play it quite regularly!


Click to expand...


I think I shall try and get a game there later in the year for my 40th. I played it a few years back with Todays Golfer and it was just stunning.


----------



## TheCaddie (Apr 7, 2015)

Looks incredible!


----------



## JustOne (Apr 7, 2015)

I enjoy Slasher Nash's company immensely, nuff said.......


----------



## Alex1975 (Apr 7, 2015)

JustOne said:



			I enjoy Slasher Nash's company immensely, nuff said....... 

Click to expand...

Its not enough said... I have no clue what your on about... say more....


----------



## JustOne (Apr 7, 2015)

You, I, Smiffy and Slasher would be a good 4 ball...


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 7, 2015)

JustOne said:



			You, I, Smiffy and Slasher would be a good 4 ball...
		
Click to expand...

Hang on. Hang on James.
We don't know what handicap the Geezer is off.
He might be a right chomper.


----------



## Bratty (Apr 7, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Hang on. Hang on James.
We don't know what handicap the Geezer is off.
He might be a right chomper.
		
Click to expand...

Oh look at Mr Cat 2 all of a sudden! 

You've been (and probably still can be) a right chomper!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 7, 2015)

Bratty said:



			Oh look at Mr Cat 2 all of a sudden! 

You've been (and probably still can be) a right chomper! 

Click to expand...

I was cat 2 for years I'll have you know! I dipped into the muddy waters that are Cat 3 about 3 years ago and changed my circle of friends because of it.
Now that I'm back up to Cat 2 I might start looking for a bigger house. On the top of the hill.

Oh by the way, I thought you were going to ask to come to Bearwood Lakes too.
Have you heard how screaming reflects off of water???


----------



## Bratty (Apr 7, 2015)

I don't think I'm allowed back at Bearwood Lakes after my last sweary visit!

Let's face it, Cooden's touch and go!


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 7, 2015)

JustOne said:



			I enjoy Slasher Nash's company immensely, nuff said....... 

Click to expand...

That's because he's rarely on the same hole!  Though he's an exceedingly good host! Apart from the frightening tempest that is his practice swing!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 7, 2015)

If only Mr. Nash would listen to his own advice.......

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10152774162373779&set=p.10152774162373779&type=1


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 7, 2015)

Bratty said:



			Let's face it, Cooden's touch and go! 

Click to expand...

Why do you think it took me so long to add you to the list of attendees????
I had to go through the general committee and it was very, very close


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 7, 2015)

I play Bearwood Lakes several times a year and it's a real treat from start to finish. If I had the money I'd definitely get my application in (and wait for the inevitable black balling but we can live in hope)


----------

